

Show HN: "HN Search Suggestions", browse HN submissions inside of your Omnibox - CrazyRobot
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hddjmonmafdmmphmhkenjjmhdpmdjjgb

======
CrazyRobot
Just a little something I made to try out the new HN Search API. I already
have a better idea for the contest, but it's going to take a bit longer to
make.

Feel free to go through the code. I was also thinking of making an HN app for
Chrome that just links to the site from the new tab page and have this as a
feature. Please let me know what you think.

